# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Dažādi pārpalikumi

## korium

Piedāvāju barošanas bloku.
Ir divi diapazoni un strāvas aizsardzība.


Ir arī dažas kastītes ar padomju rezistoriem, varbūt kādam ievajagas autentiskam skatam.

----------


## korium

Piedāvājumu papildina dažādi kondensatori:

----------


## korium

Varbūt kāds vēlas savā īpašumā iegūt jaukus selēna taisngriežus?

----------


## korium

Piedāvājumā dažādu nominālu (1pF - 6,8nF) 50V diska kondensatori.

----------


## korium

Varbūt kādam ir interese par TPS72525 lineārajiem regulatoriem?
2,5V izejas spriegums pie 1A, DDPAK korpuss.
Ir vairāki ruļļi pa 50 gab. katrā.

----------


## korium

Piedāvāju dažus tūkstošus ?spade? tipa konektoru.
1/4" (6,35mm) izmērs, 1,5mm2 vads.

----------


## korium

Lieliska iespēja dabūt dažādu nominālu 3f reaktīvās jaudas kompensācijas kondensatorus.
Jaudas: 25kVAr 12,5kVAr 5kVAr 40kVAr 10kVAr
Kopā vairāki desmiti kondensatoru.
https://ibb.co/mNfgZR2

----------


## korium

Pārdodu kropļojumu mērīšanas iekāru. 30EUR

----------


## korium

Atdodu plastmasas PCB distancerus. Ir vairākas paciņas.

----------


## korium

Atdodu elektrolītiskos kondensatorus, zemāk bildes ieskatam.
Kopējais apjoms paliels, pēc pāris nedēļām plānoju izmest.

----------


## osscar

Paldies šis tas savākts, tagad varēs vākt baigos barokļus  ::

----------


## osscar

"biznesmeņi" arī ilgi nebija jāgaida 

 ::  

https://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics...ps/bdxlbe.html

----------


## salvador

nu sis jau tads bomžu bizness , jo diezzin vai LV kādam dikti vajag čupām nostāvējušus aksiālos elektrolītus no ss.com, bet nu redz kāds arī tā piepelnās.

----------


## korium

Alternatīva būtu, ka tie kondensatori tiktu izmesti, jo man nav laika visu likt SSā un tirgoties.
Līdz ar to, manuprāt labi, ka ir cilvēki, kuri ir ar mieru šos pārpalikumus tirgot.

----------


## osscar

Protams katrs dara kā grib  :: 
Ok, patestēju 4700 @ 35V un 2200 @25V ( reformēju piemetot pie barokļa  ar 25V ) un mērās kā jauni  ( esr un kapcitāte ir ļoti ok - kādus 12  nomērīju - visi ok)  kaut ir 20-30 gadīgi  ::  
Kā reiz bija puikām svilis savulaik  pastūzis - plastmasas KT aizvietoju  ar metāla un 4x 2200 nomainīju uz 4x4700 - der kā no rūpnīcas. 	
Būs k;adam projektam - pat rāmis ir jau  ::

----------


## osscar

vēl aizmirsu pateikt, ka esr ir vēl zemāks - ja vēra bez tiem 10cm vadiem - spraužot konektorā - 0,1R . tas tā priekš info

----------


## korium

Labinieks!
Prieks redzēt, ka kondensatori noder.

----------


## korium

Atdodu par brīvu (var arī pret kaut ko simbolisku) daudz DIP ligzdas. Lielākā daļa ir standarta 0,3", bet virsmas montāžai. Ir arī caurumu montāžai, bet tās ir ar 0,4" platumu.

----------


## korium

Papildinājums:

----------


## korium

Papildinājums. Kabeļu piespiešanas/fiksācijas komponente. Ir kādi pāris simti.

----------


## korium

Piedāvāju uz atdošanu dažus tūkstošus 100V 1uF plēves kondensatoru.

----------

